# Anyone used this one?



## Pierson Painting (Nov 14, 2011)

Needed a Texture spray gun, last minute kind of thing, closest store, Menards. All they had was a Mud Boss Pro Texture Sprayer, has anyone used this thing. Seems like alot of parts to change for different textures. I'll be using it tommorow unless someone suggest different. Don't need anything fancy or $$$, payed $80.


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

Is just a hopper made by Mud Boss? Mud Boss is self label made by Menards company. 

I would have got this instead. Same price. Plenty of power. Small and lightweight so there is no need to drag around a compressor. 

http://www.menards.com/main/tools-h...tools/power-tex-texture-sprayer/p-1454096.htm

If you ask me every drywaller should have one for "small jobs." 

With hoppers you need to make sure the compressor is big enough. I found this out the hard way: my orange peel was getting "bigger" after a few minutes, compressor couldn't keep up.


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

Ive been texturing for 37 years, i used em all, i even own one of these mud boss thing. it works just like a normal hopper. the kind with no coompressor i never did get use to.


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

Captain Drywall said:


> Ive been texturing for 37 years, i used em all, i even own one of these mud boss thing. it works just like a normal hopper. the kind with no coompressor i never did get use to.


dont give up on it. works best for popcorn and kd.


----------

